# Photos of fowlers from DTM from poland straight



## DTM (Dec 18, 2009)

I greet 

(I apologize from mountain for errors )
Several photos of fowlers from my cultivating greet introduce (present):razz:
We begin:
G.rosea 'red'


----------



## DTM (Dec 18, 2009)

P.reduncus:
























[imh]http://images40.fotosik.pl/228/f0668d7df1002d82.jpg[/img]
A.geniculata:











P.pulcher:





A.versicolor:


----------



## DTM (Dec 18, 2009)

A.velutina:























G.rosea 'red' male:





P.murinus:

















P.irminia:











H.maculata:


----------



## DTM (Dec 18, 2009)

H.gigas:











T.violaceus:





B.albopilosium:

















P.cambridgei Male :razz:





B.smithi:





L.parahybana:





H.lividum:





H.incei:





H.minax:





P.rufilata:





P.cambridgei:






I will add in course of time the rest 
I salute DTM


----------



## Teal (Dec 18, 2009)

*Awesome collection! You have some really pretty Ts *


----------



## Redneck (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow nice collection.. That B. albopilosum is gorgeous!


----------



## DTM (Mar 9, 2010)

*Next sentens*

Thenks Tael and Redneck 

NII P. cambridgei:











P. irminia female :











B. smithi:





P. reduncus female :











H. maculata female :





P. murinus RCF:


----------



## Bosing (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice pics and collection! I love your female P. Irmina and the top shot of the Albo atop the coconut shell! lol


----------



## Dinho (Mar 10, 2010)

Zajebiaszcze foty
A teraz żeby wszyscy zrozumieli:
Great pics


----------



## Mattyb (Mar 15, 2010)

Very nice pics.


----------

